# Dabbing Crystals



## undercoverfbi (Jan 24, 2016)

SWIM noticed a friend who responsibly and casually dabs meth

The SWIM got curious and asked how it is, both bad and good

-------------

So you wanna dab meth? 

First thing is first, go in healthy. Make sure youve eaten and have plenty of water. You want your blood sugar levels proper, and more so, have your body actively digesting nutrients so that it stays as human as possible lol

SWIM recommends consuming your crystal with concentrate itself.

The taste of meth alone in an oil rig is... varying but, you probably wouldnt like it. Pure ass. A wax will also help mask the smell of burnt chemical.

Were all educated here, so we all know what the average dab size is for a casual smoker. SWIM HIGHLY recommends this size for health reasons explained later, but you can go bigger. We all die one day anyways

Now break your crystal into a size up to the same size of your dab. SWIM always does half his dab size of meth. Its a sweet spot ratio, for taste and high.

Now, SWIM has read varying opinions about how exactly to dab your product but in the humble opinion... 

Use a torch to ignite your nail ( prefer quartz) and get her glowing hot. I do so because it feels right, as if im burning any residue away and gives me a few seconds to get ready.

You DO NOT want to try this with a glowing nail. It works but... too much heat does some weird molecular shit and combusts into a cloud of ass smelling agent orange.

Let the glow run out, and about a second after is a good time to drop in your product. The smoke isnt too thick or harsh... it almost tastes and feels like you hit a home made schwag dab.

SWIM feels extra high by dabbing meth. The sensations are unparalleled, without any negative really. Negative effects come eventually, but not soon.

Nowx SWIM knows first hand how dangerous it can be. If you inject or snort your crystal, youll feel the effects way different, perhaps stronger. People who smoke however, can EASILY administer too much in a short amount of time.

The habit alone of dabing can trick a person into thinking they are ready to take more because of how easy it is and also potentially by referencing how much one can dab to get high- thus using the same mentality to meth.

Pace yourself. 

If anything, one, maybe three hits of methdab at most in one days time should be sufficient for a responsible user. Of course everyones tolerance and body is different but as long as all the SWIM try controlled amounts and refuse daily, methdab can be one of the clearest, and vigor highs one can achieve.

SWIM played nazi zombies perfect to level 41 after doing the right amount. Went to work fine the next morning and excelled so much, the bossess aknowledged the above average productivity.


Maybe using meth as a catalyst in dabs, causes the body to allow easier thc delivery because of how much the body is rushed with dopamine processing.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 24, 2016)

Drugs are bad mmmkay?


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

Meth dab. From the lab.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 25, 2016)

You guys are fucking gnarly


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> You guys are fucking gnarly


Lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 25, 2016)

Fucking dirty. 

Lol, keep dabbing meth 'responsibly'...see where it gets you. 

There shouldn't be ANY threads detailing ways to use meth....but that's just, like, you know, my opinion, man.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2016)

this isn't blue light, no need for the swim, besides, everyone knows you're talking about yourself, and swim fools nobody..


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

Wait. He wasn't talking about himself?!
Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2016)

A dab rig is a crack or meth head's best friend....

It is like the most primo way to...get twacked out.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> A dab rig is a crack or meth head's best friend....
> 
> It is like the most primo way to...get twacked out.



huh> I cant hear u


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

dude i told you last time to get better quality meth. i can tell just by lookin at the pic and how you describe the taste/smell...that would help alot....i kinda like the flavor

personally i hate meth, but have done it, i prefer coca/freebase...honestly id say the good ol meth crack pipe is best, if you want a water filter can help with smooth clean hits.

when using a crack pipe it doesnt get that hot, and yiu roll the ball/pooling meth around so as to not burn it, slowly inhaling or letting the bulb fill then clearing repeatedly... that's the main prob with your dab method. 

i agree, nobody should take more than 3 good hits in a days time. imo yiu also shouldnt use a substance with such long life daily either


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dude i told you last time to get better quality meth. i can tell just by lookin at the pic and how you describe the taste/smell...that would help alot....i kinda like the flavor
> 
> personally i hate meth, but have done it, i prefer coca/freebase...honestly id say the good ol meth crack pipe is best, if you want a water filter can help with smooth clean hits.
> 
> ...



ive done it once and had a real bad experience .....never again

my old soldier used to talk about meth all the time while wewere in afghanistan .. he is from bakersfield ...said he was on it for 2 yrs before he joined the army


having worked side by side with a tweaker for 3 months ...the smell from his is horrible .... he aint got no teeth ..i mean if he yawned one time he tilted his head back and all i saw was this




no thanks skeeter , i like my teeth


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

yiu had a bad experience with what. meth or coca?

ive seen people get pretty geeked on a few hits of hard. its normal for it to maybe make you feel like you gotta puke numb throat or lungs etc. but i mean all of a sudden straight up hallucinations and paranoia.

a buddy of mine always reacts the same. he'll see snakes everywhere in his house and call me over if im around "qwiz, qwiz...come her...qwiz, come help me" yiur good bro, (i already know whats up) theres nothing there.. "naw come over, i need yiur help man" i then guide him outside kicking away any clothes or whatever he thinks are snakes..then i stay with him outside about 20 min for him to return

lol.. its kinda funny and sad at the same time. but shit, id rather you call me and chill out than stay geekin in yiur house


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yiu had a bad experience with what. meth or coca?
> 
> ive seen people get pretty geeked on a few hits of hard. its normal for it to maybe make you feel like you gotta puke numb throat or lungs etc. but i mean all of a sudden straight up hallucinations and paranoia.
> 
> ...




nah i did coke before and from what I remember it was great ...again this was all back in 99 when my life went to shit and was told to join the armyh or go to jail ..i joined the army 

meth ....maaaaan .... i thought i was gonna die ......i did too much

but...im older now ..im clean as a button with the exception of thc in my system ..

hell i dont even drink


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2016)

lol a thread on how to ruin your life through a dab rig.. 1 star.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2016)

God damn fucking druggies


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 29, 2016)

i dont do drugs
i medicate


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 29, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> this isn't blue light, no need for the swim, besides, everyone knows you're talking about yourself, and swim fools nobody..


Everybody knows swim means "someone who is me


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i dont do drugs
> i medicate


Wut


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

wut
what?




the zannies are for anxiety the coke counteracts the zannies knockout effect, the pain pills are for depression


----------



## ricky1lung (Jan 30, 2016)

Kids and their tech.
How many meth heads does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

none. they build new ones







but never finish


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

ooooooooooor




trick question
they dont have elec


----------



## redbeard420 (Feb 9, 2016)

They use the light bulb to smoke their meth.


----------



## Cannabreeder (Dec 26, 2016)

What
The
Fuck
Did
I
Just
Read?
Why
Is
This
Thread
Not 
Deleted?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

Takes 3 tweakers to screw in a light bulb, 1 to screw the bulb and two to argue about which way it is suppose to be screwed in


----------



## undercoverfbi (Dec 30, 2016)

What are you afraid of 

Get some god damn life experience it wont kill you

You can try many better ways than original topic suggestion but

Name your God and BLEED THE FREAK 

Yall being 1920's marijuana prohibition propaganda about some wicked shit

I personal stopped and dont see myself relapsing anytime soon 

If you really knew tweakers you'd realize 

It takes a team of stoner electricians to install half a school wings light bulbs when the school tweaker janitor could have done it all in one afternoon and still spare time for a masturbation session

But seriously i dont do it anymore whatever other people do is on them


----------



## Crackie Chan (Sep 6, 2019)

ricky1lung said:


> Kids and their tech.
> How many meth heads does it take to screw in a light bulb?


One and a quarter..


----------



## Crackie Chan (Sep 6, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> SWIM noticed a friend who responsibly and casually dabs meth
> 
> The SWIM got curious and asked how it is, both bad and good
> 
> ...


I'm sure it prob isn't super healthy but I'm still alive and have all my teeth and on average I smoke about 30ish fatass straight ice dabs a day and im talking like .2 on average. I've done .5 in one hit and cleared it all several times before. Its not as bad as it sounds lol. However. It does drive your tolerance up thru the roof.quickly.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2019)

Crackie Chan said:


> I'm sure it prob isn't super healthy but I'm still alive and have all my teeth and on average I smoke about 30ish fatass straight ice dabs a day and im talking like .2 on average. I've done .5 in one hit and cleared it all several times before. Its not as bad as it sounds lol. However. It does drive your tolerance up thru the roof.quickly.


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Crackie Chan (Sep 13, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Nice try. I'm good. I don't need to incriminate myself anymore than I have. I didn't write in here to boast or brag or prove anything to anyone. I was simply trying to educate a lil bit about the topic for anyone who actually was wondering since there is very little info on the particular topic.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 13, 2019)

Dab rigs are for the poor.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 13, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/homelessnss-survival-n-help.976416/page-2


Dabbing meth will leave you homeless 

just when you think it might be getting better. You meet your childhood friend Meth’in Mario 
 
Who rapped him on the bus .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the hearing.


----------



## Vegasbtjas (Mar 27, 2021)

I love how people are so quick to jump in and condemn something when it isn't their drug of choice.. Coke is ok, meth is bad, meth is good, weed is bad. Does meth make some people act a fool, sure. I've known potheads that wouldn't get off their ass, lose their power, their girl,, their kids and home as well. Everybody reacts different to different things. Pot makes me feel like a crackhead, so I dont smoke it, I don't roll around condemning it, I just don't smoke it. I've smoke meth for 30 years, I've never lost a job, a tooth or been to jail for it. I can function well on it. Just cause you had a bad experience with it or someone told you about a bad experience doesn't make it bad


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2021)

Vegasbtjas said:


> I love how people are so quick to jump in and condemn something when it isn't their drug of choice.. Coke is ok, meth is bad, meth is good, weed is bad. Does meth make some people act a fool, sure. I've known potheads that wouldn't get off their ass, lose their power, their girl,, their kids and home as well. Everybody reacts different to different things. Pot makes me feel like a crackhead, so I dont smoke it, I don't roll around condemning it, I just don't smoke it. I've smoke meth for 30 years, I've never lost a job, a tooth or been to jail for it. I can function well on it. Just cause you had a bad experience with it or someone told you about a bad experience doesn't make it bad


Meth smokers are dirt bags! 
100% 
Your a dirt bag !


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> Meth smokers are dirt bags!
> 100%
> Your a dirt bag !


you are = you’re


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 6, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> Meth smokers are dirt bags!
> 100%
> Your a dirt bag !


no one is a bad person just because they consume a certain drug, when I was a teenager I was prescribed many amphetamines like Ritalin, Adderal, Concerta. They are very similar like very very similar. Yet when people are taking these no one says anything to them, hell if I knew what I know today I would tell everyone to suck a dick and stick to doing the things I wanted to do as a teenager like weed, shrooms, lsd. Meth can ruin life like skydiving, I don't recommend people doing meth, crack, or most opioids. Because they can be deadly as we see every day. But that does not make anyone a bad person or these molecules bad. It's the relationship these people form with these molecules that is unhealthy. I don't like amphetamines at all, I would not touch them ever. They are not my thing. But I would never judge anyone because they choose a drug I dont like.
At the end of the day people should educate them selfs about everything they do in life, meth is not a good drug by design. Has many flaws and it is horrible for your health. We need education not stigma


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> you are = you’re


If I’m writing a formal letter or something of importance, I will use proper spelling n grammar.
But on a forum , or social media, you can suck my cock, you stupid fuck .
Eat a big fat black cock you piece of dog shit 

Blocked !


----------



## Fruity420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fuck meth, I’ve seen people ruin their lives and their whole families on that poison
Kids lives, just some collateral damage for the meth head
Edited to fix grammar, the grammar Nazis are out


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (May 29, 2021)

I only clicked cause i thought you were referring to dabbing DMT crystals... Fuck meth dirty dirt dirtbag... Shits for the Birds....!


----------



## Mrpickles888 (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been using a titanium nail to smoke dope with for a couple years now and we'll it's unlike any other way you can smoke it I've made people throw up and hallucinate off of a single rip. As well as gotten two people off the needle with it but with that being said just say fucking no it's hard to put the panties back on this bitch once you've taken them off


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Love yourself. Meth is a train that only leads to ruin. There are no tracks laid to anywhere else. 
If you use this chemical for fun, the good times will end quickly.
If you have mental or brain chemistry issues and use this chemical to feel better inside, you're only going to make it worse. You need to seek other treatment. If you limit intake to very low levels you can mitigate the inevitable negative effects for longer. Not forever. 
Everyone follows their own path, but read the signs along the way. You're not the first person to be here. Good luck. I love you.
But, sometimes life is a complete bitch. Everyday, all day, until you die. And if your life is that bad, quit. We all die one day. Why choose suffering? 
There are 2 sides to every coin, and then there is the edge. Not on either side, but containing both of them.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 12, 2022)

meth is disgusting and in a class of its own. with junkies' and crackheads.

Every meth user I've seen has a weird tint to their skin and a dark visible bottom to their pupils. This stuff doesn't disappear, mind you. Like if we have an aura, a slight halo around us that few people can see, there's a role of thin, shaped barbed wire around a meth addict holding their skin on their bones.

I absolutely look down on people who use it. They don't come back.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 16, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/attorney-requests-competency-evaluation-for-wis-woman-charged-in-grisly-murder-of-sexual-partner/ar-AAV6vJ1?ocid=winp1taskbar


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 16, 2022)

I used to take bongrips of crack ontop of meth.

Then i took an arrow to the knee.

No more adventures for this one.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 16, 2022)

Crackie Chan said:


> One and a quarter..


Gotta respect how this dude signed up for this forum just to let everyone know how many meth addicts it takes to screw in a light bulb.


----------



## stevo89 (Mar 21, 2022)

I work with a pair of meth heads both in there late 50's. These fools will gladly go without basic essentials for that shit. Always late,lookin gross. Dudes be cleaning one spot for 30 minutes,mouths moving like they having a conversation. Fucked up shit,period!
Sad thing is,bosses to stupid to believe it.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 22, 2022)

WTF? 
WOW. Let's see those pearly what's yall


----------

